

We need to talk about poo (and how it could save your life) - kurren
http://www.newstatesman.com/sci-tech/2014/04/we-need-talk-about-poo-and-how-it-could-save-your-life

======
Jem
Heh, this piece reminded me of the 'magic poo soup' treatment for poorly
guinea pigs. The dropping of a healthy guinea pig, stewed in a little water
and then fed to the sick cavy, can be almost 'miracle-like' in its cure of gut
stasis and other gastro issues.

